# Import taxes on small packages



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Will I be charged VAT on books imported from the uk if more than €22?

My research indicates there is no import duty on books but VAT will be charged on items over this amount, excluding shipping & insurance.

My experience of importing into the uk from USA is variable, sometimes they charge & sometimes they don't. So I'm wondering if this is this same with portugal.

I'm also thinking that if my family send me small packages of clothes these may well be taxed. Is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There is no import duty between EU countries, equally no VAT/IVA if paid at source in EU, but when buying from another EU country some sellers like Amazon apply *"distance selling regulations"* and charge destination countries VAT/IVA rates, example books VAT free UK delivered to Portugal UK price +6% IVA.

Imports from outside EU are subject to imports and IVA, duty & IVA rates vary on type of item

*No Duty if* "the FOB value, i.e. the value of the goods excluding shipping and insurance cost, does not exceed €150"

*No IVA if* "the FOB value, i.e. the value of the goods excluding shipping and insurance cost, does not exceed €22"


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello


My brother sells herbs and spices and he nomally has about 28kilo delivered about every two weeks. I have never known him have to pay any charges apart from his normal delivery charge.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Because they come from EU and possibly not bought as a business to business?? if they where then I think they might be subject to 6% IVA in Portugal, which he might or might not be able recover depending on how is business is set up here


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------

